# Softer Seat



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

Are there any options for a softer seat on the brutes? I though about taking it to an upholstery shop. After riding for a few hours my butt gets sore. Anyone else have this problem? Are there any after market seats?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

buy a polaris  haha! j/k I dunno how their seats are now, I know they use to be the best. I imagine they are still pretty comfortable...

You might could get you one of those gel covers to just strap on the top of it. Might could pick one up cheap off ebay. I know they make them for motorcycle's & some of them are pretty big.


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

Lol. There seats are extremely comfortable for sure. I may look into those. Does the foam have to be molded into the seat frame? Or can padding just be added to what's already there?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I guess you could just slap some extra on top if they can recover it and make it look nice ?? I dunno. Guess it would just depend on how it looked when it was done.

I'm sure whats there is molded to the base though.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Actualy the 2008 and up do have a different foam and cover. I guy I ride with has an 09 and its VERY nice where my 06 is like a milk crate. 220 bucks though...I think it would be worth it. In fact I am going to do it as soon as I can.


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

may have to find someone around here that has an 08+ & try it out.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

drtj said:


> may have to find someone around here that has an 08+ & try it out.


There is a BIG difference. I even put his 09 seat on mine just to make sure it fit...and it does. Almost kept it...lol...but he used to own an 05 and said never again.


----------



## tx_brute_rider (Feb 18, 2011)

My 09' seat, IMO is too stiff. Use to ride the bros grizzly 660 and man was that thing soft. Not going to lie the brute seats seem stiff to me, only tried the 660,750, and a kodiak, though.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

tx_brute_rider said:


> My 09' seat, IMO is too stiff. Use to ride the bros grizzly 660 and man was that thing soft. Not going to lie the brute seats seem stiff to me, only tried the 660,750, and a kodiak, though.


Oh...you need to try an 05-07 Brute seat...then sit on that 09..


----------



## Bruiser (May 21, 2011)

My 08 is way way softer than my buddies 09. I think mine is just broke in more.


----------



## muddaholic 09 (Apr 12, 2011)

just try going fron a honda to an 09 bf 750.. its like going from an old nissian pup to a brand new gmc 2500 hd denali...but i did have an 05 popo 500 ho and that seat was pretty soft.. but the 09 is pretty soft though.. just sayin..


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

I like the softness of the new set but the cover sucks i already got a hole in and had my old brute for 5 years and never a hole but o well.


----------



## DLB (Oct 8, 2009)

If you're going to buy a seat, get the 2012 seat. Pretty sure it'll work. I looked at one recently and all the connecting points looked the same. The 2012 seat is even softer than the 09-2011 seat IMO.


----------



## tmfisher57 (Aug 8, 2011)

Can anybody confirm this?? Anybody have a 05-07 Brute and a 2012 Brute to swap seats? Or heck, even a buddy with an older model to see if the 2012 seat fits? I'd be lookin' to upgrade myself, these older brute seats suck!!!


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

tmfisher57 said:


> Can anybody confirm this?? Anybody have a 05-07 Brute and a 2012 Brute to swap seats? Or heck, even a buddy with an older model to see if the 2012 seat fits? I'd be lookin' to upgrade myself, these older brute seats suck!!!


I can't say for sure but...both the 2011 & 12 seat part numbers do start with 53066. The 11 ends with 0273MA and the 12 ends with 0291MA. That small difference MAY only be surface texture. Someone needs to snap a 12 seat onto any earlier Brute.


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

I am surprised so many people sit on their seats.... I am always standing....


----------



## JD GREEN (Mar 11, 2010)

The grizzly seats are like a recliner. I think the brute seats are to stiff IMO.


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

Bruiser said:


> My 08 is way way softer than my buddies 09. I think mine is just broke in more.


 
Mine has right at 400 hours. Its plenty broke in. :thinking:


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

Roboquad said:


> I am surprised so many people sit on their seats.... I am always standing....


 
I get thirsty watching everyone else trying to make it thru the hole i made it thru. So i sit down & enjoy a frosty beverage:beerchug:


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

yea me too^^^lol. I think mcpherson has two brutes now that are 08 or better if you want to try one of his seats out man.


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

JD GREEN said:


> The grizzly seats are like a recliner. I think the brute seats are to stiff IMO.


 My buddy has an 05 and its too small and doesent seem to soft eather but im 6,6 280 so that might make a difference.


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

greenkitty7 said:


> yea me too^^^lol. I think mcpherson has two brutes now that are 08 or better if you want to try one of his seats out man.


 
lol I may do that. Might see if he will swap for a good ride to see if its any better & go from there.


----------



## No Plugs (Mar 1, 2010)

I hopped on my buddies 09 Grizz 700 while we were chilling by a water hole one day and **** that thing is nice. Hell, my gf's grizz 600 seat is a hell of alot softer than ours. 

I did find this 'how-to' on another site:

I learned a long time ago about the benifits of gel-pads when I used to ride on extra firm motorcycle seats(street bikes). I would rebuild those seats & I figured if I could do it to a MC seat, then I would do it to my 30 mile Prairie 650 seat, which I have, fixed the seat for good!
I have seen gel-pad covers that strap to the top of your seat, I think even www.buykawasaki.com has them but I wanted something better, so I took out a few knives & started the operation of fixing my 650 seat, the end result is this - Fact: I can now ride a full 105 miles, with NO sorness at all & I bet I could go another 105 miles on top of that,with the same complete satisfaction.
This is what you need to do if you do it my way;
For the Prairie 650 seat- JCwhitney carries the Raw gel-pads & JC so far has the lowest price on the raw pads(no outer cover) that I have found.
I ordered 2-Large Raw gel-pads (no outer covers)$44.98 ea.
Remove your seat,carefully remove the seat vinyl seat cover,don't tear it, you will have to put this cover back on.
Place the seat back on the 650 & lock it into place.
Take a "black" magic marker & outline the top portion of the seat that you sit on but leave at least 2 inches of the rear part of the stock seat foam intact, do not outline all the way to the very end of the seat foam, same goes for the very front part of the seat, leave a good 2 inches as well. You want to leave the sides of the stock foam alone, as this part is the shape of your seat.
Take a knife & cut along the black outline all around the seat top, cut down about 3 inches first.
Next, try to pull out the cutted area,starting at the front of the seat, with your knife helping to cut back the stock foam, try not to remove too much foam as the gel-pads are only 3/4 inch thick.
The other option here is too remove all of the stock foam from the black outline all the way to the seat bottom (base plate) this is the way I did it. Go to a surplus store and buy some chucks of firm foam, at least the length/width of your 650 seat & thickness of 1/2,3/4,1 inch and larger. Rebuild your seat from the base plate up to the top with the new foam cut to fit the opening & leave exactly 3/4" from the top of the seat, front to rear, for your raw gel-pads.
Both the front & rear part of the seat will take less foam, so you will have to layer in sections to build up the inner foam. DON'T use too soft of foam, you are better off with the firm foam.
Cut the gel-pads to fit on top of your new rebuilt seat foam, leave the clear plastic on the gel-pads, place the gel-pads into seat, be sure the gel-pads are at the correct height of the stock seat, if it is, use some duck tape to hold the gel-pads/foam in place.
Flip the seat back over, align the seat cover on the seat, be sure it is aligned correctly,(www.buykawasaki.com offers camo replacement seat vinly covers too)
Flip the seat upside down & begin to staple your seat cover back on (use 1/4",6mm T50 staples & a staple gun, start at the rear of the seat, flip the seat back over now & then, so you can remove the duck tape as needed.
Be sure to keep a close eye that the seat cover is going back on correctly & be sure to get the seat cover back on as tightly as possible.
You may need to take a pair of needle-nose plyers to finish setting in some of the staples into the bottom base plate, before you do this, recheck to be sure the seat cover is on correctly and tight.
Now go out for a test ride & enjoy your supersoft comfy all day seat. 
In the hotter summer months, you can place the entire seat in your freezer overnite, put it on in the morning & enjoy a firmer cool ride till the gel-pads warm up. These gel-pads will never crack or breakdown, they just look like light green jello & have a jello feel to them.
This seat fix may look to me quite a project but it really isn't, just don't get in a hurry while doing it, take your time & the end result will be amazing & even more so for your butt.
With 2 Raw Gel-pads, extra foam, staples, camo seat vinly, this seat project cost me $145.00 VS strap on gel-pad covers (less thickness) anywhere from 50 to 75$.


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

JD.. The reason for that is comfort while being towed out of the woods.....HAHAHAHA..kidding.


----------



## wcs61 (Jun 7, 2011)

No Plugs said:


> I hopped on my buddies 09 Grizz 700 while we were chilling by a water hole one day and **** that thing is nice. Hell, my gf's grizz 600 seat is a hell of alot softer than ours.
> 
> I did find this 'how-to' on another site:
> 
> I learned a long time ago about the benifits of gel-pads .


Exactly remove the cover, remove some foam and insert a gel pad. Reinstall the cover and ride. You can buy a pad that mounts on top of seats. Sound simple? It's not if you've never done it.


----------

